# Happy Canada Day



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2005)

All,

I wanted to take a moment to wish everyone a happy Canada day. At times it may seem easy to complain about our country, how it's run and where it's headed, but this weekend let's focus on the positive.

We have a lot to be proud of, due in no small part to the current and former members of the CF. When I think of the things that make me proud to be Canadian, our military accomplishments, past and present, are at the top of the list. We have a distinguished history of remarkable achievements which continue today, as a direct result of the hard work and sacrifice of our soldiers.

Even now, our serving members face challenges of budget cuts, limited and aging equipment and frequent political upheaval in addition to an enemy that poses a very real threat. It is a tough job that I don't anticipate will get any easier in the near future. However Canadian soldiers continue to make us proud, despite - or perhaps in part because of - these challenges. The calibre of our soldiers remains world class, which is significant when you consider the force reduction that has taken place over the last 10-20 years.

It is the individual Canadian soldier then, not his equipment nor the politician creating policy, that keep Canada's international reputation so enviable and for that, you have my thanks and my respect.

Happy Canada Day, and wherever you are, take a moment to say a quick thanks to those who help make Canada a country to be proud of. I know I will.

Cheers


Mike Bobbitt
Army.ca Owner

P.S. I hope you like the new "red" theme, it will be in place during Canada Day weekend.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2005)

I have a 6 pack of    Kokanee beer    waiting (and begging) to be consumed, plus 2 bottles of CC ( no I am not going to drink this all art once, as I ration it out almost insanely). Tonight its off to the surf club for a great feed, then back home to celebrate.

To all, enjoy a great day where ever you are.

 :blotto:

Wes


----------



## Trinity (30 Jun 2005)

Canada day good..

red coloured army.ca forums - bad...

UGH...


----------



## Lexi (30 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Canada day good..
> 
> red coloured army.ca forums - bad...
> 
> UGH...



I'll second that..
AAAH MY EYES!


----------



## spenco (30 Jun 2005)

Yeah, lets stick with the green from now on ok?  ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jun 2005)

For those un-patriotic few , you can select the old "green" theme by clicking here and then on the Change link. The menu bar and main page will still be red (for the weekend) but the forums will then be green for you.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jun 2005)

I'll be keeping mine RED.



Wes


----------



## Old Sweat (30 Jun 2005)

Cheers, Soldier.


----------



## axeman (30 Jun 2005)

I like the new marroon  colour ... Happy CANADA Day


----------



## Shec (30 Jun 2005)

White print on a red background...red & white...same colours of this flag      we have all so proudly served and whose existance we celebrate this weekend.    Seems appropriate to me.    

Have a great one everybody


----------



## McG (30 Jun 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Canada day good..
> 
> red coloured army.ca forums - bad...
> 
> UGH...


Can you do the near black background in a white, or do the red letters in a white or grey?   That might be easier to see through the glare of the sun on my screen.

 . . . I won't be sneaking back to the green though.


----------



## McG (30 Jun 2005)

If you've not changed anything, then I've changed my mind . . . but this site needs to be used in a darker room.


----------



## Trinity (30 Jun 2005)

of course not... 

as a mod... you have to support the board...

Though  13 have changed... and counting..

Really..  its nothing against Canada..  It just feels
like i'm looking through a set of bloody angry eyeballs


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jun 2005)

I changed but it looked like it was an odd green.

And since I have seen red in the past, what the heck,

dileas

and a Merry Canada Day!!

tess

(on his third pint on Canada day eve!   )


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Jun 2005)

Yikes, I thought I was having a fatal aneurism or something...it's not bad though, once you realise that death won't immediately follow...   :dontpanic:

Happy Canada Day!


----------



## Gouki (30 Jun 2005)

Nothing much to say except despite it's problems I'd rather live here than anywhere else, and to wish every other soldier out there a happy canada day


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (30 Jun 2005)

With regards to the colour.  I'm not sure if its just me but it comes out looking a lot like Patrica Maroon so I say thank you and we should keep the colour for the duration of the year.


----------



## Warvstar (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day! Enjoy the Weekend.


----------



## MdB (1 Jul 2005)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> P.S. I hope you like the new "red" theme, it will be in place during Canada Day weekend.



A mix of white and red would be less hard on the eye and of the Maple Leaf's colors.

Cheers all, have a nice Canada Day!


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jul 2005)

Oye! Guess who's got an early mark today! A 1400h dismissal on    Canada Day  So, just 50 mins to go. Then housework, gotta do some cleaning before the company arrives.

1400h 01 Jul Brisbane = 2200h 30 Jun CST in Canada

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## old medic (1 Jul 2005)

The colour looks really good now Mike,
I hope your keeping track of the codes for next year !

OM


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (1 Jul 2005)

Ric A Dam Doo Maroon works for me.

Happy Canada Day to one and all.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (1 Jul 2005)

AS IS, CH.

Why argue about color,  Just take a moment, remember who you are, and who those were before you who make you who you are.  They deserve no less.  

Facta Non Verba, FGH.
Maintain The Right, FGH.


----------



## Second Chance (1 Jul 2005)

Well said.

Happy Canada Day.


----------



## karl28 (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada day to every one I will be enjoying mine with some good all Crown Royal   ;D   and than playing some video games on the xbox  .


----------



## winchable (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada day to you all!


Mugs up, pants down, enoy the fireworks!


----------



## Navalsnpr (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day to all.

Venture out, have fun, have a couple wobbly pops and remember.....keep your stick on the ice!!


----------



## mover1 (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day to all. 
For all you Poo pooers who don't like the color. Suck it up. Its one day. Embrace the change. 
 In Fact why are we here? We should all be out enjoying the festivites in our respective towns. I hope everyone remembers to play safe and don't let your freinds Drink and Drive.

Well the HERC is gone my flight is closed and I am outta here for some Beer and BBQ.

Have a happy troops. Remember only 12 or so more years till the new thread "Canadas 150th another Gimme Medal"


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jul 2005)

Quote,
In Fact why are we here?

......work :crybaby:, however will be off in time for the fireworks......


----------



## Lazy W (1 Jul 2005)

$17.99 for a 6er of Moosehead... Happy Canada Day from the other side of the globe!   Enjoy every minute of what you have!!


----------



## Burrows (1 Jul 2005)

I we keep the red as a selectable theme but not as the default after Canada Day weekend.

I like it.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jul 2005)

There's a fair amount of extra maintenance required for each additional theme, so the red will probably be shelved after this weekend.


----------



## Burrows (1 Jul 2005)

Aww...but its stylish!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jul 2005)

I like it for this weekend, but, I'm afraid I'm going to look like those people in the "rising crust pizza" commercial before the end of the day......


----------



## kincanucks (1 Jul 2005)

Another typical Army.ca thread.  Starts out well and then deviates into something else.  I love it.  ;D

I would like to take this this opportunity to wish one and all a very Happy Canada Day and I hope that you get to spend this weekend with friends and family.  Remember to take a moment and think about the boys and girls of our great military who are stationed all over this big blue ball away from their families.  Cheers.


----------



## Mauler (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day wishes and a BZ to all the troops past and present....I concur and agree.

The TEMPORARY red background, nice TEMPORARY touch.

How about a white stripe down the middle or dancing maple leaves. (flags not hockey players) 

Cheers all.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2005)

Two big hairy thumbs up to all on Canada Day, especially those far away from home today, True Patriots all.  Remember, don't drink and drive, but if you're gonna drink, drive 'er!

CHIMO, Kat

P.S Happy Birthday to my Beloved Corps


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada DaY!!

Slept in until 1230

Grabbed  a quick bite from the BBQ

And now I am enjoying a Bevvy and typing on army.ca

life does not get better than this in the great white north!

dileas

tess


----------



## Slim (1 Jul 2005)

To our past present and future members of the CF and to the citizens of this GREAT country that we all should be proud to call home.

And to the members of the CF who, without complaint or regret, are willing to go foreign countries far away from loved ones in order to safeguard my freedom;

HAPPY CANADA DAY  

Slim


----------



## scm77 (1 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day! 

We're having some friends over to watch the football games (go Argos!) and have a BBQ.  Then probably go see the fireworks by the lake tonight if their still going by the time the games are done.

We may complain about our country and our government alot, but today is the day we should all take a minute to think about how lucky we are to live in this great country.


----------



## Fraser.g (1 Jul 2005)

Too all,

Have a happy and SAFE Canada Day.

I am working Trauma call in the ER tonight. It should be fun.

Alcohol + propane BBQ + Fire works + DUI = A long night for me. PLEASE have a cold one for me and DO NOT Come a visitin.

GF


----------



## Blackhorse7 (1 Jul 2005)

Apologies if I came off too strong last night... I was drunk as hell.  Still like the red for Canada Day though...


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Jul 2005)

Lazy W said:
			
		

> $17.99 for a 6er of Moosehead... Happy Canada Day from the other side of the globe!     Enjoy every minute of what you have!!



In Australia here at the local bottle shop, 6 Kokanee are $23, or $85 for 24 bottles. A 700ml bottle of CC runs ya anywhere from $26-$29.


Cold XXXX's (BTW that Queensland's Castlemaine XXXX beer, not kisses),

Wes


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jul 2005)

mm castlemaine...used to be a pub here called Fosters, the owners name not the beer, and he actually would only serve XXX from Australia not the other stuff....Place is gone and torn down, and I miss the cold beer from there..

either way three kisses to you from home Wes!!

hehehe

dileas

tess


----------



## fleeingjam (1 Jul 2005)

Red Red Knock em Dead


----------



## Old Ranger (1 Jul 2005)

Have Fun :blotto:,
Stay Safe 8),
Stay Well ,
And Thank you All for just being Soldiers


----------



## Cpl.Banks (2 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day to everyone... a little late but who can blame me for wanting to go to the fireworks!!! Late as alwasy though...can't beat tradition    
UBIQUE!!!


----------



## Canadian Sig (2 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day and Happy Canadian Forces Day to you all.


----------



## Inch (3 Jul 2005)

Mike, while we're on the topic of the change in colour, I just thought I'd mention that the new icons are all very similar to each other and hard to tell which one is which at a first glance. I know my eyes are good because I get an eye exam every year but I find it hard to tell which threads I've posted in since the folded corner of the icon is quite hard to see unless you're really looking for it. Now the blue halo that used to be around the folders, that's an eye catcher!

Anyways, just my $0.02


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jul 2005)

Thanks, a proper re-design of the topic icons is on my to do list, but these did the trick for the short term. With all the combinations, there are 48 in total, so it's a bit of a job!


Cheers
Mike


----------



## Inch (3 Jul 2005)

Wow, I didn't know there were that many!


----------



## Island Ryhno (3 Jul 2005)

Happy Canada Day boys and girls. I spent all week mourning the death of my beloved "Nan". We laid her to rest yesterday, so I missed all the fun. Ces't La Vie   I also just wanted to say to all the 1RCR and 3RCR boys on here (Doug are you seeing?) that I spoke to Cpl Murphy's(Jamie's) parents this past week and they send along best wishes and want you all to stay safe! Also, anyone playing in the memorial softball tournament for Murph this past weekend; thanks for remembering and take care of Johnny for us eh! 

Pro Patria my friends, Stay Safe!


----------



## Burrows (3 Jul 2005)

Mike,
I think he meant the post icons (EX. hot topic(new),hot topic (nonew), etc.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (3 Jul 2005)

Yep, that's what I meant as well. There are 48 of 'em with all the combinations of post, my post, stickied post, hot post, very hot post, locked post and post with poll.


----------



## Burrows (4 Jul 2005)

whoa...


----------

